
Building Realtime APIs in Rust - squiguy7
https://lord.io/blog/2017/backtalk/
======
wyldfire
Where "realtime" here means "live" or "event-driven" maybe.

~~~
AstralStorm
Yeah, if the events aren't timed this is no realtime. When there are no
deadlines it is not hard realtime. When the deadlines are best specified in
microseconds, now were talking realtime.

I was expecting something more interesting than yet another REST API.

~~~
im_down_w_otp
For whatever reason, it seems like every new language/ecosystem is now judged
first by its web-framework bona fides. Which is kind of a shame really.

------
mfukar
Not realtime as in real-time system, but as in representing wall-clock
changes.

------
6d65
Looks really interesting.

I've started to notice a series new http/web libraries that are using futures-
rs and tokio-rs under hood.

Yours look really clean. Keep up the good work.

